# java.lang.IllegalStateException



## Burgerking (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute

Kann mir jemand helfen? Habe da so eine Fehlermeldung und kann nichts damit anfangen.

Danke Burgerking
 


```
Exception Occurred
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Der Ausgabedatenstrom wurde bereits abgerufen. 

Stack trace:

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Der Ausgabedatenstrom wurde bereits abgerufen.
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.SRTServletResponse.getWriter(SRTServletResponse.java:516)
	at com.ibm.ivj.servlet.http.VisualServlet.service(VisualServlet.java)
	at com.ibm.ivj.servlet.http.Router.forwardToServiceHandler(Router.java)
	at com.ibm.ivj.servlet.http.VisualServlet.forwardToServiceHandler(VisualServlet.java)
	at com.ibm.ivj.servlet.http.Router.service(Router.java)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:948)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:530)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:176)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.doForward(WebAppInvoker.java:79)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.handleInvocationHook(WebAppInvoker.java:201)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.cache.invocation.CachedInvocation.handleInvocation(CachedInvocation.java:71)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srp.ServletRequestProcessor.dispatchByURI(ServletRequestProcessor.java:182)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.oselistener.OSEListenerDispatcher.service(OSEListener.java:334)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.http.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java:56)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.readAndHandleRequest(HttpConnection.java:614)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:439)
	at com.ibm.ws.util.ThreadPool$Worker.run(ThreadPool.java:593)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------System properties:
Property: java.assistive  Value: ON
Property: java.runtime.name  Value: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
Property: com.ibm.itp.location  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/bin
Property: java.protocol.handler.pkgs  Value: com.ibm.net.ssl.internal.[url]www.protocol[/url]
Property: sun.boot.library.path  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin
Property: java.vm.version  Value: 1.3.1
Property: vendor-url  Value: [url]http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j[/url]
Property: db2j.system.home  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/cloudscapeCommon
Property: java.vm.vendor  Value: IBM Corporation
Property: java.vendor.url  Value: [url]http://www.ibm.com/[/url]
Property: path.separator  Value: :
Property: java.vm.name  Value: Classic VM
Property: file.encoding.pkg  Value: sun.io
Property: java.vm.specification.name  Value: Java Virtual Machine Specification
Property: user.dir  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer
Property: org.xml.sax.driver  Value: org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser
Property: java.runtime.version  Value: 1.3.1
Property: was.install.root  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer
Property: java.fullversion  Value: J2RE 1.3.1 IBM build cxia32131-20030618 (JIT enabled: jitc)
Property: java.awt.graphicsenv  Value: sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment
Property: javax.rmi.CORBA.UtilClass  Value: com.ibm.ws.orb.WSUtilDelegateImpl
Property: os.arch  Value: x86
Property: java.io.tmpdir  Value: /tmp
Property: line.separator  Value: 

Property: java.vm.specification.vendor  Value: Sun Microsystems Inc.
Property: java.awt.fonts  Value: 
Property: java.naming.factory.url.pkgs  Value: com.ibm.ws.runtime
Property: os.name  Value: Linux
Property: javax.net.ssl.keyStore  Value: /etc/ssl_was/key.jks
Property: user.install.root  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer
Property: javax.net.ssl.keyStorePassword  Value: raganHE9%
Property: vendor  Value: Apache Software Foundation
Property: ws.ext.dirs  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/lib:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/classes:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/classes:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib/ext:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/web/help:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/deploytool/itp/plugins/com.ibm.etools.ejbdeploy/runtime
Property: java.library.path  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin/classic:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin/classic:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/bin/classic:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/bin:/opt/mqm/java/lib:/opt/wemps/lib::/usr/lib
Property: was.status.socket  Value: 60095
Property: javax.net.ssl.trustStore  Value: /etc/ssl_was/trust.jks
Property: java.class.version  Value: 46.0
Property: java.specification.name  Value: Java Platform API Specification
Property: java.naming.provider.url  Value: corbaloc:rir:/NameServiceServerRoot
Property: invokedviajava  Value: 
Property: os.version  Value: 2.4.19-64GB-SMP
Property: com.ibm.ejs.jts.processType  Value: server
Property: user.home  Value: /root
Property: user.timezone  Value: Europe/Zurich
Property: java.security.policy  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/properties/server.policy
Property: java.awt.printerjob  Value: sun.awt.motif.PSPrinterJob
Property: java.specification.version  Value: 1.3
Property: file.encoding  Value: ISO-8859-15
Property: javax.net.ssl.trustStoreType  Value: JKS
Property: user.name  Value: root
Property: java.class.path  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/properties:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/properties:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib/bootstrap.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib/j2ee.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib/lmproxy.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/lib/urlprotocols.jar
Property: java.vm.specification.version  Value: 1.0
Property: java.home  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre
Property: java.specification.vendor  Value: Sun Microsystems Inc.
Property: user.language  Value: de
Property: java.vm.info  Value: J2RE 1.3.1 IBM build cxia32131-20030618 (JIT enabled: jitc)
Property: java.version  Value: 1.3.1
Property: java.ext.dirs  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/ext
Property: sun.boot.class.path  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/ext/ibmorb.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/ext/ibmext.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/lib/i18n.jar:/opt/WebSphere/AppServer/java/jre/classes
Property: java.vendor  Value: IBM Corporation
Property: java.security.auth.login.config  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer/properties/wsjaas.conf
Property: file.separator  Value: /
Property: java.vendor.url.bug  Value: 
Property: java.compiler  Value: jitc
Property: javax.net.ssl.keyStoreType  Value: JKS
Property: sun.io.unicode.encoding  Value: UnicodeLittle
Property: version  Value: 2.3.1
Property: javax.net.ssl.trustStorePassword  Value: raganHE9%
Property: user.region  Value: DE_EURO
Property: server.root  Value: /opt/WebSphere/AppServer
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

halte Dich in Zukunft bitte an die Boardregeln:



> *1. 	Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.	*
> 2. 	Keine Doppelpostings! Es bringt nichts, wenn ihr eure Postings in mehreren Foren eintragt. Diese werden sofort gelöscht. Tragt sie in den richtigen Bereich ein, dort wird euch dann auch geholfen.
> 3. 	Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Auch bei scheinbar einfachen Fragen soll sachlich geantwortet werden.
> 4. 	Schaut in den FAQ oder in der Suche, ob eure Frage vielleicht schon geklärt wurde. Auch die Java - API beantwortet viele Fragen.
> ...



Außerdem wäre es schlau, wenn Du das Umfeld Deines Problems ein wenig näher erläutern könntest.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2004)

> public class IllegalStateException
> extends RuntimeException
> 
> Signals that a method has been invoked at an illegal or inappropriate time. In other words, the Java environment or Java application is not in an appropriate state for the requested operation.


Das ist aus der API-Doc. Und bedeutet so viel wie:

Signalisiert, dass eine Methode zu einem unpassenden Zeitpunkt aufgerufen wurde. In anderen Worten, die Java Umgebung oder Java Applikation sich nicht in einem passenden Zustand für den angeforderten Arbeitsschritt befindet.

So, nun mach' Dir'n Reim drauf.


----------

